# Mara steaming question



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Had a quick question about my delightful new Mara. Had 3 espressos with it which were absolutely fantastic. I used the steam to make milk for a flat white for my partner - I had gotten pretty good on my old gaggia classic with silvia steam wand mod at getting good microfoam. In my first attempt the feedback was that it tasted quite weak and that it felt like the milk was too watery (it looked OK). Given that the machine has a way better steamer than the classic i was a bit dissapointed with my first attempt - though pretty sure it was user error. I wonder of anyone has any good tips or advice? I think I must have left it steaming too long - I was running a shot at the same time and wasn't used to doing two things at once!

Anyway - any tips welcome


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Paul, I don't claim any expertise, but I made exactly the same Gaggia to Lelit Mara transition a few months ago. The Mara is a lot more powerful at steaming, and takes much less time. I've also found out useful to use one of those stick-on thermometer strips to get exactly the right temperature. And, of course, you need a quick burst into a cloth to get rid of the 'wet' stream before you do the milk.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

